# openh323/pwlib fehler beim compilieren

## _pico

Guten Tag!

Nach dem Versuch openh323 zu mergen, wurde ich mit folgendem

Fehler beim compilieren konfrontiert:

cc -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -Wall -DGCC3 -D__USE_STL__ -DP_LINUX -mcpu=i686 -D_REENTRANT -DP_HAS_SEMAPHORES -fPIC -DP_SSL -I/usr/include/include -I/usr/include/crypto -DP_EXPAT -DP_EXPAT -I /usr/local/include -DP_PTHREADS -DPBYTE_ORDER=PLITTLE_ENDIAN -I/var/tmp/portage/pwlib-1.2.19/work/pwlib/include/ptlib/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/pwlib-1.2.19/work/pwlib/include -c ../common/getdate.tab.c -o /var/tmp/portage/pwlib-1.2.19/work/pwlib/lib/obj_linux_x86_r/getdate.tab.o

/usr/share/bison/bison.simple:343: undefined or invalid # directive

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/pwlib-1.2.19/work/pwlib/lib/obj_linux_x86_r/getdate.tab.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/pwlib-1.2.19/work/pwlib/src/ptlib/unix'

make[1]: *** [opt] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/pwlib-1.2.19/work/pwlib'

make: *** [optshared] Error 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 4, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/dev-libs/pwlib/pwlib-1.2.19.ebuild .

16:47:34 root@odin:/home/fabian#

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Fabian Hirschmann (_pico)

----------

